# salt & planted tanks



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

why is salt not good for the planted aquarium?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Because salt's not good for plants.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Does that mean you cant have plants in brackish or SW tanks? I dont have a clue so dont blame me if its a supid question.

Does it also mean you cant use salt as a treatment for ich etc?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

no, some plants cant tolerate salt very well, some do. there are brackish plants. like onion plants, tiger lotus, bunch of crinums, watersprite, java moss and fern, cryptocorynes, dwarf hairgrass.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Because salt's not good for plants.


 uuuh ok..haha thanks guys, i get it now


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Because salt's not good for plants.


lol that explains everything perfectly


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Salt makes it harder for plants to absorb CO2 and nutrients through the cell membrane walls in plants. Aquatic plants have thicker walls than terrestrial plants. (If you want a more detailed answer).


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

hey come to think of it if you dump salt water onto a terrestrial plant it will kill it (i dont think it is because of co2 absorbsion, but because for some reason normal plants dont like salt) if you have ever seen death valley, one of the striking things about it is that there are no plants whatsoever. (to those who dont know, death valley is covered in salt)


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Lydia said:


> hey come to think of it if you dump salt water onto a terrestrial plant it will kill it (i dont think it is because of co2 absorbsion, but because for some reason normal plants dont like salt) if you have ever seen death valley, one of the striking things about it is that there are no plants whatsoever. (to those who dont know, death valley is covered in salt)


Is that why its called death valley then? lol


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's a list of plants that are good for a brackish water aquarium.

http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=8


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well then since you cant use salt for ich treatments (no we dont have it im just asking lol. i cant remember where but i saw it somewhere here on the forums) will plants be ok with other ich treatments?


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

or will they be ok with any medications?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It really depends on the plant. Some hardier species do well with meth blue or maracyn, some don't.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Huugs said:


> Is that why its called death valley then? lol



lol....well there arent any animals either...and if i remember right it is silent too....but yes that is obviously part of the reason....lol i was tired you have to give me a break


----------

